# What does GR 6-22 mean?



## uflemming (Dec 16, 2021)

I took this photo in 2005 in Umanak, Greenland. It has "GR 6-22" painted on the bow, which doesn't look like a name. Is this a classification? And is this indeed a fishing vessel, like a trawler?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

A Greenland fishing registration number. 
Different boat, but same number, so must be a new one….








GR 6-22 Steffen C


Towing through the ice west of Greenland 28/01-2008




www.shipsnostalgia.com


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

She's got a crow's nest on the foremast. Could it be something to do with whale spotting? Sorry, did I say that out loud?

John T


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The layout of the 2005 boat seems to be conducive to hunting cetaceans, which Greenlanders still do. 
The replacement boat looks to be trawler, so the owner of that registration is evidently moving with the times.


----------



## uflemming (Dec 16, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

You’re welcome.
And welcome aboard SN, why not head over to the ‘Say Hello’ area and introduce yourself.


----------

